# Fish coming back yet?



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I was hoping to go to the pier in about two weeks but I am unsure if the fish will be back by that time. How do you guys go about seeing if the fish are back? If it is due to water temps do you have any idea how to check those for the myrtle beach area?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably too early for much to be biting in 2 weeks. 2 years ago I caught a bunch of whiting and saw short Spanish caught on 3/30-31, but last year and this year have been quite cold. Google Myrtle Beach water temperatures for water temps or I'm sure someone can post a link. When Springmaid Pier's NOAA station is working it's a great one, but I think it's still down while they repair the pier.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

you can also check the station at apache pier.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

daprez said:


> you can also check the station at apache pier.


49 at Apache right now.
Sunny and clear water.
Fishing sucks though


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SmoothLures said:


> Probably too early for much to be biting in 2 weeks. 2 years ago I caught a bunch of whiting and saw short Spanish caught on 3/30-31, but last year and this year have been quite cold. Google Myrtle Beach water temperatures for water temps or I'm sure someone can post a link. When Springmaid Pier's NOAA station is working it's a great one, but I think it's still down while they repair the pier.


They actually caught some legal Spaniards on the 31st that year

Watch sstcharts.com religiously guys.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

apache's weather station has a lot more info including top and bottom temp of water and salinity..


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. Do you know if the crabs are going to be active around that time? Cuz im not afraid to go crabbing till i can catch some fish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garth? said:


> Thanks for all the input. Do you know if the crabs are going to be active around that time? Cuz im not afraid to go crabbing till i can catch some fish.


Crabs have been active in the inlets and rivers.

Pointless to crab on a ocean pier so go to veterans pier in murrells inlet, free located at the crazy sister marina. J


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

how do I find Apaches weather station?


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I was thinking of going to the winyah bay pier in Georgetown. It's free, but i didn't want to drive all the way down there if the crabs were still inactive.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

surfmom said:


> how do I find Apaches weather station?


http://www.apachefamilycampground.com
Go to "pier conditions" in the top part of the page


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

that's great thanks!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garth? said:


> I was thinking of going to the winyah bay pier in Georgetown. It's free, but i didn't want to drive all the way down there if the crabs were still inactive.


I fished there back in February and some people were catching a few with chicken necks.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

SmoothLures said:


> Probably too early for much to be biting in 2 weeks. 2 years ago I caught a bunch of whiting and saw short Spanish caught on 3/30-31, but last year and this year have been quite cold. Google Myrtle Beach water temperatures for water temps or I'm sure someone can post a link. When Springmaid Pier's NOAA station is working it's a great one, but I think it's still down while they repair the pier.


Unfortunatley the NOAHH station on SM pier is stil down, but ready to be hooked up again now, had to move it for repairs under the pier. I'll let you all know when its back up & running.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

RJ you ever catch anything fishing down there? I've seen a few ppl catch stuff but not much. Is there some sort of secret known only to those who live in georgetown? I've went about six times now and I've only caught one small catfish. Mostly I go now for the crabbing but i bring my rod with me in hopes of catching something like a fish. Also do you know if there are any Sheepshead around the bridge down there? Seems like a place they would be.


----------

